# Sapphire X1600 pro overclocking?



## Maede (Mar 29, 2006)

I just bought a Sapphire X1600 pro AGP and installed the new Catalyst 6.3. It seems I cannot overclock it with ATItools. All buttons are 'grey shaded', not usuable and the GPU speed is shown as 0. I activated the agp slot under settings in ATItools,nothing happens. I have the same Problems with the omega drivers. Memspeed is shown as 405, GPU as 0, not changeable. Any ideas what's the problem?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 29, 2006)

Maede said:
			
		

> I just bought a Sapphire X1600 pro AGP and installed the new Catalyst 6.3. It seems I cannot overclock it with ATItools. All buttons are 'grey shaded', not usuable and the GPU speed is shown as 0. I activated the agp slot under settings in ATItools,nothing happens. I have the same Problems with the omega drivers. Memspeed is shown as 405, GPU as 0, not changeable. Any ideas what's the problem?



I have had an X1600pro PCI-E, try to click on the "unlock" button first in Catalyst control center under ati overdrive.

An X1600pro (pci-e) is not a great card for overclocking, OC options are very limited with this card.


----------



## Maede (Mar 29, 2006)

I had to insall 0.25b not 0.24
And my omega drivers weren't deinstalled properly too...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Mar 29, 2006)

So... did you get to overclock your card?  What scores do you get in 3Dmark05 anyway?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> So... did you get to overclock your card?  What scores do you get in 3Dmark05 anyway?



Well...

With a x1600pro (pci-e) overclocked you get about 4200-4300 marks in 3d mark 05.


With my new XFX 6800GS XXX default speeds
core @ 485
mem @ 550
latest driver 84.21

3d mark score 05 = 5553 (NOT overclocked)
The atitool fuzzy cube spins 388 FPS at stock speed.


----------



## Agility (Mar 30, 2006)

Btw i have some problem related to this graphics card... I'm using a Sapphire 1600PRO 512MB AGP. In ATI Tool it stated i have 4 pipelines active. Is this normal? I'm not sure about this card.. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## papubhai (Mar 30, 2006)

well i have easily overclocked to 580/811 mhz


----------



## Maede (Mar 30, 2006)

I overclocked it to 550/450 with ATI Tray tools because u can show the fps with this tool. It crashed (In the Game Elder Scrolls: Oblivion) and I cannot overclock it again, it always goes back to the standard settings. With ATItool I can still overclock.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

papubhai said:
			
		

> well i have easily overclocked to 580/811 mhz



Does it run smoothly?
And is it artifact free when scanning artifacts with atitool?

What did you gain compared to stock speed?

How many FPS does your fuzzy cube in atitool?

And what about benchmark scores compared to x1600pro stock settings?


----------



## Agility (Mar 30, 2006)

papubhai said:
			
		

> well i have easily overclocked to 580/811 mhz


u sure? I have extreme artefacts at 550/460 mhz..


----------



## Maede (Mar 30, 2006)

I got Artefacts and graphic errors too, but only after about 20min gaming...
(550/450)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2006)

If it is a PCI-E x1600pro, try to set it:
core @ 648
mem @ 432

The core can be overclocked over more than 100MHz from stock speed without getting any problems, but the memory speed is a different story, the mem speed can be set to a maximum of 432-436 MHz, and that should be artifact free, if you go any higher, problems occur.

And papubhai overclocked his gddr to 405.50 x 2 is 811..
811 x 2 = impossible with that card..


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the agp version myself, but how do you get atitool to work. All my options are also greyed out and set to zero. I have yet to figure out how to get it to work. help plz. Im just trying to get the most out of oblivion. When I try the beta atitool. it works but when try to mem overclock its just artifact after artifact and then my comp locks up.  And on an unrelated note, how to I get it to diplay my fps when Im playing games and such.


----------



## Maede (Mar 30, 2006)

> I have the agp version myself, but how do you get atitool to work. All my options are also greyed out and set to zero. I have yet to figure out how to get it to work. help plz. Im just trying to get the most out of oblivion. When I try the beta atitool. it works but when try to mem overclock its just artifact after artifact and then my comp locks up. And on an unrelated note, how to I get it to diplay my fps when Im playing games and such.



Try the latest ATI oder Omega drivers. It schould work with ATItool 0.25.
If you want to show fps, you have to use a different programm, f. ex. ATI Tray tools.

What I really wonder is, why I cannot overclock anymore with ati tray tools since it crashed once...


----------



## Agility (Apr 1, 2006)

P4-630 said:
			
		

> If it is a PCI-E x1600pro, try to set it:
> core @ 648
> mem @ 432
> 
> ...


What about a Saphire Radeon 1600PRO 512MB DDR2 AGP version?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2006)

Agility said:
			
		

> What about a Saphire Radeon 1600PRO 512MB DDR2 AGP version?



You could try it, but overclocking an AGP 512mb version may differ from a PCI-E.
Just try it and you will see.


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 4, 2006)

*x1600 pro*

im not really sure if the hardware really differs from pro to xt on atis cards, i think its mostly just clock speeds. i have x1600 xt @ 640 core, 810 mem (1620 effective*) with aftermarket cooling. at 650 core i get vpu failure and recovery after about 4 hours of gameplay so i leave it at 640. 

so im not sure about stock cooled pro versions but i think u can get 1400 effective from the memory.

edit: this is pci-e x1600 xt 256mb gddr3 with 128-bit ring bus mem controller


----------



## Jarska333 (Apr 4, 2006)

I wonder if something is wrong... I have omega-drivers installed, and the nevest beta of atitool. I press the find memory button, blink, and horrendous artifacts appear. And the machine usually crashes right after. Is it just lousy ventilation, I wonder... Same with core. I quess Asus x1600pro ain't that oc-friendly...


----------



## bootz23 (Apr 8, 2006)

*I over clocked my msi x1600pro*

i bought an x1600pro just for the hell of it, my gf wanted a card to play some games, so i said alright.

Anyways its stock 500/400

i slapped a Zalman solid copper cooler in it origionally desighned for the x800xt.  drilled some new holes lined it up and slapped some new thermal paste down.

got it to 635/480 rock solid.

bigger the cooler then better u have of a chance to get her runnin good.


----------



## Sandman (Apr 8, 2006)

I think you need to uninstall all your gfx drivers and overclocking software and clean up with a driver cleaner. It sounds like there might be a software conflict. Clean up and install the latest NGO or omega drivers. Then reload atitool, and nothing else. no radlinker, no rabit, no nuthin. After that, you might want to have a look at your cooler.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 8, 2006)

4200-4300 on 3DMark05, not bad I guess... for that card.  I get around 5600-5700 with my oc'd X800 XL(R430) oc'd to 438/547. Not bad for an XL anyways.  Have you tried out 3DMark06 yet?


----------

